# UK rig box ready!!!



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Howdy all - spoke to Matt who kindly allowed me to make this post: Thanks Matt.

At last I have managed to put together a 12 compartment box with enough components to make 24 rigs, that’s six each of four different rigs: 

Two hook flapper for pompano, croaker, sheephead etc
Two hook flapper for kingfish/sea mullet/whiting
Two hooks clipped with Cascade swivel & Impact Shield
Fishfinder rig

The kit will contain a diagram of each rig. You have to supply hooks, monofilament and crimping tools. Obviously all the components are available separately for topping up once you figure out which rigs you will use the most of.

The price is $37.50 including packing and carriage to your door.

These will be available through my local shop, Marsh Tackle run by Dave Hughes. 
E mail: [email protected]
Web site: www.marshtackle.com
Tel: 01144 1797 366130

Have 90% of the components in stock, just waiting for a stock order on a couple of components should be able to despatch with 3 to 5 days.

See pic for an idea of hat you are getting:Have fun - Neil

http://floridasurffishing.net/pics//USArigboxE1.JPG


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Okay, we'' try that dang picture thing again!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Nice*

Very nice, are you set up to take paypal?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Okay, third time and I think I got it right, the pic is of bits to make three of each rig, the one we are doing is for six of each. Neil


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*You go, AERO993*

Paypal would be awesome. Also, don't yet see a link on Marsh's site. Let us know where to click when ready....


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Okay, yes Dave does do Pay Pal and the good news, the price is reduced to $33.50 inc P&P - now VAT free and a little shaved off the top. 
Please contact Dave - see first post - for orders and info - Neil


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

what are crimping tools and how much does it cost?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I just ordered mine.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Thanks Neil!!*

Mine is on the way. Plus some extra goodies!!!  pelican man.


----------



## seabass (Jun 8, 2003)

Neil,
I'm going to order a rig kit as soon as I hear back from Marsh's. I e-mailed them and asked if they could also add to my order some extra cascade swivels(20-25), some impact shields (15-20) and some long-tail wires(50). I have a DCA mould I bought years ago from John Holden and I can make 4 sizes(3-6 ozs.) sinkers(Beach Bombs) with it. I enjoyed the clinic and look forward to the next one.

Caldwell McMillan ( seabass)


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey been trying to reach Marsh Tackle and Neil via e-mail regarding a few of the components in the tackle box.I really only need the fish finder swivel that has that plastic coating and the impact /bait clip shields,but have not gotten a response.I know the order # for the impact shields but cannot find one for the fish finder swivel.

Yall's help would be greatly appreciated.Lost a sinker and blew up my 525Mag cause of the crappy nylon fishfinder sleaves I am using.


Thanxs!


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Marsh Tackle ----*

I have ordered from Marsh Tackle twice. I have put in my order for Neil's stuff plus extras and also added a message; and then I sent a separate e-mail later and have not heard anything, either. I guess I will wait a couple of more days. Larry aka pelican man.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

blackbeard. i sent a email to dave at marsh tackle and have not gotten an answer either. i would like the 24 rig kit also.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2003)

*Distance casting "long leaders"*

Hi Neil...

I have been fasinated by distance casting rigs with very long leaders...

I have seen that the Gemini tackle company makes a "up and over clip down rig"... do these things work?

Is there really a way to clip dpwn a 5 foot leader and cast it out 200 yards and have it open correctly in the water upon impact?

Best regards
Awesome John!


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Blackbeard's UK KIT...*

has finally come to my door. Actually I had to go to the post office to get it, because I was not home to sign for it. Anyways, there was a rig that was out of stock and I also ordered a 200m. spool of Hi-Vis Orange Sufix Shock-leader, in 65 & 80lb. test. They sent the spool of 65lb., but I guess they were out of the 80lb. They sent me 2-150m. spools of Sufix Clear in 80lb., instead.  Happy fishing, pelican man.


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

Larry,
I got my kit also. What crimper did you purchase and from where?
gordon


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Crimpers*

I have had a pair of Hi-Seas crimpers that I got from Shark River Mail Order(srmo.com), that is several years old. I believe that they were around $25(not quite sure). I have not made any rigs yet with them. I hope they work okay. Larry-pelican man.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Haven't got mine yet.


----------



## marshtackle (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi
dave from marsh tackle here, sorry to hear that some of you have not received a reply to your emails ? we answer our emails three times a day and i have not come across a few of them that you say have not been answered, our server runs a filter and virus checker and it is possible they have not reached us here at marsh tackle, that is the price of running a secure site, if you email me again i will endeadour to answer you as soon as possible, once again sorry for not answering please try again.
Please Email [email protected]


----------



## marshtackle (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi ME again
I Forgot to mention i am set up to take paypal and most credit cards.
Regards
Dave
Marsh Tackle


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "marshtackle",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## marshtackle (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi
Thank you for the kind welcome, it is nice to see that you guys in the USA use your forums for what they were designed for , in the UK anglers are still not sure what they are all about.
Regards
Dave(marshtackle)


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Casting with long leaders*

Hi John - yes it is possible to cast an up/down rig with a 5ft leader and for it to open. However, don't forget we use small'ish streamlined worm baits in the main. Not sure how a hunk of bunker would perform??? I am decorating - again - this weekend, but will try and post a rig diagram for you. Neil


----------



## Gravedigger (Aug 18, 2003)

Ordered mine


----------



## seabass (Jun 8, 2003)

*Marsh Tackle*

Dave,
I received my rig tying box and the extras I ordered today. Everything is there and I'm looking forward to tying rigs. One thing, there was no diagrams for tying Neil's rigs. If they are on the internet ,let me know the link and I'll go to that site.

Caldwell McMillan, seabass

one more thing, Chase some fish over here so I can catch 'em with these rigs.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*got mine too*

Thanks Dave, they're real nice.

Same question as seabass - can you point us to some diagrams we can use to build the rigs? That would be helpful....


jedi


----------



## marshtackle (Sep 12, 2003)

*neils rigs*

go to www.marshtackle.com/neilsrigs.html i have put them on the site, sorry for any hassle the images are from neils originals and are just about legible.
regards
Wendy


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Here are some more useful rig-making diagrams*

(Thanks Wendy! Those are helpful.)

1) Does anybody have recommendations for lengths of the pieces?

2) Will you use a knot to tie the hook to the swivel or crimp 'em?


Also,

seabass, Larry, other folks who bought the rig making kit,

... the site below also has some good diagrams for putting our new kits to use:

http://web.ukonline.co.uk/aquarium/diary/rigs/index.html


----------

